# Quitting smoking/drinking



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

After 2 nights of intense binge drinking and ending up in the hospital for my first real hardcore anxiety attack...i have decided that i am going to quit smoking and binge drinking.

This is kind of scary, because i have always used alcohol as a social lubricant, even though probably 1/2 the time it makes me act stupider than if i just dealt with my anxiety and stayed sober around people. 

I am going to get on klonopin and stop smoking cigs/drinking.

Have any of you quit smoking and drinking and notice any positive or negative affects? Thanks for any information you can contribute.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, man i used too do that it's terrible on your health all is i can recommend you take control of your addiction too quit smoking i find smoking on a shedule it allow's you too take control of smoking limit your self how many smoke and only smoke on the hour your shedule too have them, like for example 4 smoke's a day one every 6 hour's ... and taper off smoke like that then reduce too every 8 hour's then every 12

by doing this your giving your self the power back over your addiction,

And for drinking i recommand drink in moderation just don't abuse it or you will lose it... it's okay too drink once n a while it's one of joys of life depriving your self isnt the answer either tho, practice drinking in moderation no more then a six pack
or 1-2cup's of wine a day or somethin no hard liquer 

it's all about control you either control your addiction's or they control you,


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Both of those thing's can raise your blood pressure... i got alot more energy from not smoking... and feel better from not drinking drinking make you feel like a pig no one would drink 37 can's of pop in one sitting, that would be so bad for someone health

just curious how much were you drinking?


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> Both of those thing's can raise your blood pressure... i got alot more energy from not smoking... and feel better from not drinking drinking make you feel like a pig no one would drink 37 can's of pop in one sitting, that would be so bad for someone health
> 
> just curious how much were you drinking?


I was not drinking every day. I would wait until thursday/fri and sometimes sat night. On each night, i would drink about 1/2 a gallon of hard liquor. I would drink until i passed out.

The main reason why i would drink on the weekends is to loosen myself up and help me not be so anxious in social settings or if a girl was going to come over. This past weekend though i really offended this girl i met for the first time because she showed up and i was completely hammered and saying very uncalled for/insulting things to her. I dont remember this at all because i was so drunk.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah binge drinking can cause a big rebound of increased blood pressure the next day rebound anxiety sometime when i drank a lot of hard liquor the next day like half my face went numb or tingly even my tongue i made the same mistake of drinking befor meeting a girl then ya feel like the arse the next day i had so much liquer i pass out on the side walk walking home and people thought there was a dead body on the ground and the cops drove me home,


----------



## APC27 (Dec 4, 2011)

GotAnxiety said:


> yeah binge drinking can cause a big rebound of increased blood pressure the next day rebound anxiety sometime when i drank a lot of hard liquor the next day like half my face went numb or tingly even my tongue i made the same mistake of drinking befor meeting a girl then ya feel like the arse the next day i had so much liquer i pass out on the side walk walking home and people thought there was a dead body on the ground and the cops drove me home,


im sorry man, i know how that feels. I think the best route, is to use klonopin or xanax before a date and maybe have 1 beer. My only problem is that all of the girls i have hooked up with, i was able to, because i was drunk and didnt care how i appeared. So that tends to work some of the time, other times, you just come off as a complete idiot and embarrass yourself.

I just started taking klonopin and it seems to help ok so far. I just feel kind of sedated and tired.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I used too drink just too be hungover make's it easier too be around the ladies but drinking and blacking out everyday is not so good and the rebound insomnia could last for day's it was the most devastating effect i had too deal with,


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

hopefully that klonipine work's for you that ones good a long halflife?


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i did take some ativan awhile back that one seem quite useful but tolarance comes with taking those all the time,


----------

